# more pics



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

heres some more pics of my fish I was bored after I did a water change. And yes I know you guys hate my gravel. but I need money to change it and right now thats not in the cards.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Ouch, maybe you should think about going gravel-less







. What type of fish is that to the left of your tern?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Who hates your gravel? I don't mind it at all. Unless those are pink rocks and I'm seeing red instead. If you bought it then you must like it, so why switch?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Sand is super cheap if you are up to it. LIke 3$ for a 20lb bag.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

3$ for a 50 pound here filo


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Impressive Tern!


----------



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

that is another tern to the left there are 3 in there. The one to the right is the biggest one at 11.5 inches, where the other two are about 8 inches. I've got a few more pictures i'll show its just that my computer crapped out earlier. Yes that is red and black gravel mix not pink. lol

Hope you enjoy the pics

View attachment 48578

View attachment 48581

View attachment 48579

View attachment 48582


I think if I change my gravel I will go to a dark natural gravel instead of sand

thanks everyone for the comments


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

to hell with the gravel, awesome Ps







.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Filo said:


> Sand is super cheap if you are up to it. LIke 3$ for a 20lb bag.
> [snapback]887763[/snapback]​


 I payed $4 Canadian for 100lbs


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

terns


----------



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

hey thanks a lot to all of you guys the coments are awesome and very nice of you all. You all played a big part in helping me raise these guys with all the advise you have given. Critisism is good as well (gravel) lol. also thanks to Joefromcanada for the terns there getting along well with my reds. Keep the comments and advise coming its all good.

Thanks again

Chad


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Sand is super cheap if you are up to it. LIke 3$ for a 20lb bag.
> ...


now thats a deal


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice piranhas


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet p's you have..


----------

